# [EVDL] EV4sale: $13k E-Runner Y-Cycle 3Wheel EV NOW 144 VOLTS! ts:70mph



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 14 Aug 2012 at 0:58, brucedp5 wrote:
> 
> > MOTOR POWER: 8.5KW ... NET WEIGHT: 2,420 LBS ... MAX SPEED: 70 MPH
> 
> ...


----------

